# New furbabies!!



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Hey all! 

Just thought I would introduce you to my newest critters. Meet Rhyme and Thyme! 

A little history behind their names. My other baby, Chyme, looks like she and Thyme could be sisters (they're not), and I didn't want to leave the champagne doe out on the fun, so I just made all their names rhyme. 

Rhyme is the champagne doe
with the white spot, and Thyme is the dove grey doe. I've also got an image of Chyme included from the other day, dove grey doe with tan underbelly. 
(Promise they don't/won't live in these tiny carriers, this was just for travel/cage cleaning) 

But these are my new babies!! And Chyme lol


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

Congrats!!! How sweet!!! 😍


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Rose of sharon said:


> Congrats!!! How sweet!!! 😍


Thank you!!
They're very sweet ladies


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

Cute! I love mice and have been reading up on them quite a bit lately. Mind posting some pics of the whole setup so I can get some ideas for how to do mine?


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> Cute! I love mice and have been reading up on them quite a bit lately. Mind posting some pics of the whole setup so I can get some ideas for how to do mine?


Of course not!!

I use the Favola hamster cage. It's great! I can fit three of them in there without an issue. 
The toys and all I got off of eBay, local pet stores, and Amazon. They get bored easily so I change out their toys every week. (They're a bit spoiled lol) 

I also have heard of people using fish tanks for them, but those types of cages build up ammonia easily so you'll have to stay on top of cleanings even more. 

But here's some pics! I just cleaned it yesterday but somehow Chyme already made it seem like I haven't cleaned it in a month!   (Don't mind her snoopy self in the corner LOL)


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Aw wow how sweet! Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> Aw wow how sweet! Congrats on the new babies!


Thank you!!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

So cute! They are rubbing on me. 😬 🥰


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> So cute! They are rubbing on me. 😬 🥰


Thank you!! And lol


----------

